
Ask HN: how to get photos from my Chinese friend iPhone - jmnicolas
Hi,<p>I spent 2 weeks vacations in France (I&#x27;m French) with a friend from (mainland) China.<p>She took thousand of photo with her iPhone, so I didn&#x27;t feel the need to take photos too.<p>However when she wanted to share the photos with me we discovered that I can&#x27;t access her Baidu cloud account on my PC nor do I find the same app on my Android phone.<p>So now she&#x27;s back in China and we&#x27;re left wondering how she can share photo with me, except by sending a few dozen everyday on Wechat.<p>There&#x27;s nothing sensitive about the photos so I&#x27;m not worried about her government (or mine) looking at them, I just want to get these photos the easiest way possible.
She has no other &quot;computer&quot; than her iPhone, and I don&#x27;t want to involve her in some shady VPN things that could backfire on her.<p>Thank you for your suggestions.
======
entity345
"Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes."

In this case a few RMB spent on a USB stick or SD card (and a stamp) sent
through the post will get you this thousand photos without a sweat.

~~~
jmnicolas
I think we'll go with that if we don't find a fully digital solution.

------
bluetidepro
Why not just use some free cloud service like Dropbox, to have her upload them
from her iPhone and share them with you from that?

~~~
jmnicolas
Most of the apps we are accustomed to are not working in China. We didn't test
Dropbox specifically, but she couldn't access Google drive.

~~~
bluetidepro
Ohhh, derp. I didn't realize that. That makes sense then. I think you're
right, it is also blocked. Maybe one of these cloud services will work that
they suggested: [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-Chinese-Dropbox-
alte...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-Chinese-Dropbox-alternatives-
Im-thinking-not-so-much-of-a-secure-file-space-but-a-convenient-one-for-
everyday-use-behind-the-GFW)

Also, what about a simple FTP server? you could set it up, and have upload
from her phone to it maybe?

------
gotorazor
Email

~~~
jmnicolas
She's limited to 5 MB attachments.

------
jessicatechexp
1\. Syncthing

2\. USB drive sent through epacket service costs less than 5USD to send and
takes 10-20 days to arrive on EU. USB drive might cost something.

Still it's cheaper than an hourly of wage in West.

